# What does your Cockatiel say?



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm sure you guys have done something like this before.... probably many times before, but here we go anyway.... 

Boomer says "Hey Boomer" "Good night" "mornin" "Hey Birdie" blows kisses, meows and once I caught him bating my cat! She was on the bed watching (where she's "allowed" to watch) and he started meowing... then she crouched and stepped foreward, and he hissed at her! (That's what we do to say no to the kitties) so she laid down and flattened her ears. Then Boomer bated her some more.  Then I got mad at both of them! And of course he does the sexy cat whistle!

Birdie- well, she says nothing- though she's verbally abusive

Cousteau- this bird says nothing either, but likes to coo like a chicken hen!

Reno... oh gosh he's annoying. He does this noise that crows make...  He also says "Reno! Reno! Reno's a pretty bird!" "Pretty Reno!" and of course does the sexy cat call whistle.

YOUR TURN!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

So far Ollie has said his name, pretty boy and his newest Ollie pretty pretty boy he likes to add that second pretty in there to get his point across  he has said I love you but I have only heard it twice now , he wolf whistles and does the andy griffith tune, he started saying something new in the last couple of days but we can't quite make it out yet and its driving me crazy 

Minnie does the wolf whistle really well  I acutally think she does it better then Ollie but thats about it for her.

Georgie is quiet


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike can laugh, squeaky toy sound, swing sound, wolf whissel and come heres whissel and kiss sounds. The words he can say are nite nite, good nite, good bird, good boy, pretty bird, pretty boy, come here, Spike, right now, oh oh, peeka boo, what are you doing, I love you, gimme a kiss, kissses, see you later, Iam a pretty boy, scritches, I got to go to work, Hi baby, Icarus and do you want to go to bed. He is currently practising something else but I can't make it out yet. He says around 35 different words  He talks so much that my budgie Icarus is learning new words from him


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Baby is a girl and doesn't say much except the normal TWEEP when she wants something...Ziggy on the other hand ...GOD knows what he's saying. I've been teaching him hello and kisses- he got that so far. He also does kissing noises back to me, wolf whistles -the rest is mindless chatter I can't decipher!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm trying to teach Willow to wolf whistle. She has already learnt one type of whistle, I don't know how to explain it. It's two notes going down if that makes any sense. Simple, I know but she got it. _If_ she does manage the wolf whistle, then I might start teaching her to say hello or something like that....


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Bailee wolf whistles, "come here" whistles, as well as whistling Pop Goes The Weasel, the "into battle" charge whistle, part of the Harry Potter theme, and most recently he's almost got Jingle Bells.  He also makes a smooch sound, beeps like my camera, tries to ring like the phone, and he can say Cookie.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Bea said:


> Bailee... beeps like my camera...


Doesn't that mean you take too many pictures?  I shut my "beep" off for a reason! lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea just reminded me I forgot to add the stuff he mimics around the house he can ring the phone he does the regular ring and now does the long distance one...lol he also does the beeps when the microwave is finished


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> Doesn't that mean you take too many pictures?  I shut my "beep" off for a reason! lol


 I take just the right number of pictures.  I have thought about changing the sound theme to tweet like a bird.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Bea said:


> I take just the right number of pictures.  I have thought about changing the sound theme to tweet like a bird.


See if it's got a "meow" my Boomer meows and it's the funniest thing ever! I know of a camera that barks... I guess that would be funny too!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Earl says nothing but can wolf whistle (woo-woo) And he just chatters


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

I got Boomer on video talking. It's 2 videos actually. Of course you can't actually see him until the end of the 2nd video, because he won't talk if he sees the camera. And at the end- when he saw the camera, he got angry and started hissing. It's funny because Boomer isn't really a hisser! 

Link one...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL0a7vtWQ6E

Link 2....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdR7gXQlJHI

Last night it was so funny because he sat in the one corner where I wouldn't be able to see him from the sofa and he was blabbering up a storm... "Hey Boomer, BoomeeeeeeRRR meow meow, hi Birdie (gibber gibber gibber) Goodmorning hey, Hey Boom boom boooooooooomER meow Birdie (whistle whistle) Boom boom...." LMAO It was just the funniest thing I've ever heard him say! I've never heard him blabble so much!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> Earl says nothing but can wolf whistle (woo-woo) And he just chatters


Just like Baby.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> I got Boomer on video talking. It's 2 videos actually. Of course you can't actually see him until the end of the 2nd video, because he won't talk if he sees the camera. And at the end- when he saw the camera, he got angry and started hissing. It's funny because Boomer isn't really a hisser!
> 
> Link one...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HL0a7vtWQ6E
> ...



He's funny! Ziggy started bopping his head like he understands..lol- 
PS_ did you take away the stand that came with the cage? Or am I looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Huh? The cage is on the stand... I just can't let Boomer see the camera, or he shuts up... just like he did at the end of the 2nd video!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What a cutie Boomer is I couldn't quite make out what he was saying...lol ( kind of like my Ollie sometimes)  but he sure is a chatty little guy


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, he's saying (in the second one) "pretty pretty" "pretty boy" And of course you must have heard him say "Boomer... BOOOOOMMMER" lol He also said "Good morning" in one of the vids, and "hey Birdie" which sounds very much like 'goodmorning'


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

RitzieAnn said:


> Huh? The cage is on the stand... I just can't let Boomer see the camera, or he shuts up... just like he did at the end of the 2nd video!


I didn't see- I was looking at the black cage in the corner. sorry


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Its probably just me, my husband tells me all the time I am hard of hearing...LOL


----------



## RitzieAnn (Nov 18, 2007)

lol Well, the cage, yes, that's the cage on the left side... and in the middle the wall, and on the right side- my gerbils. I couldn't film Boomer, because he stops talking, and I can't upload sound clips without video, so I filmed "nothing" lol


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby says:- Good morning, being a good boy, I love you, night night, hello, Dooby Dooby Dooby!!, tickle tickle, sings a tickle tickle song, watcha doing?, alright Dooby? and blows kisses. That's all I can think of right now.


----------

